# First day...!



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

My daughter Sophia brought home an instrument from school today....I dont know whether to be pleased or frightened!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

As long as it's not a bagpipe...  

So, does she want to learn to play the violin, or was she just curious after listening to Neilsen's concerto with dad?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Has she mastered Paganini's Caprices yet?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

No...She changed to Saxophone,then Piano, now guitar and has purloined my 50's Stratocaster and is terrorising the neighborhood...Im so proud!


----------

